# Review this jetter 4 me



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

150 GAL TANK
27 HP GAS ENGINE
RUND DRY PUMP 3 PLUNGER
12 GPM @ 3000PSI
$16K before TTL 

www.mongoosejetters.com


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

A little lite on the PSI and flow for my tastes but price is nice.
May be a good entry level machine for you...


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

It would be a good jetter for my area. Not to much commercial even less Industrial. I don't know your area. Redwood is rite it may be under powered. A good starter yes but you may out grow it to fast.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

You don't necessarily have to take my advice on this...
I'm the kinda guy that thinks one of these...


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Rip off. You could have one custom built for 1/2 of that and it would spank the 16K one in performance.

For just a a bit more you could get a 4000psi unit from us jetting.



para1 said:


> 150 GAL TANK
> 27 HP GAS ENGINE
> RUND DRY PUMP 3 PLUNGER
> 12 GPM @ 3000PSI
> ...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Repowered with one of these would be a great idea


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm probably going with US JET 4018- 4000 PSI , even if I have to finance some of it. A big plus is that they have a shop here for repairs and loners when yours is down.

This US JETTER cost more than my first house.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

I've had my eye on this one. I could throw it in the bubble truck bed and whalla..jetting van, no trailer needed!

http://www.americanjetter.com/catalog/i40.html

7gpm @ 4000 psi is all I need, and the price is nice. I do mostly residential, and light commercial, so the higher flow rates are nice, but something that is a considerable investment that might not pay itself off for me.

Anyone here used one of these?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

that's perfect for residential and light commercial. I wouldn't use that on a 24" storm drain but it would work great in houses and at McDonald's.



service guy said:


> I've had my eye on this one. I could throw it in the bubble truck bed and whalla..jetting van, no trailer needed!
> 
> http://www.americanjetter.com/catalog/i40.html
> 
> ...


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

http://www.americanjetter.com/id81.html


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I don't think I'd want to dedicate a truck to a jetter. A trailer is cheaper and easier to keep clean. Imaging all the smell from the jetter dripping in the truck and all the stuff that would drip on the side of the truck when rolling it back in.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Surprisingly little...

A rag in the hand wiping down the hose works wonders...

Water does tend to drip out at times...


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Takes more than wiping it down to remove greasy funk smell.
Still costs fuel to run it around all day too.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I'd go for the trailer or the skid on something like that. The only way I'd have a truck jetter is if it was some 6000psi - 50 gpm monster with a vacuum tank and manhole crane built in.


----------

